# no longer owned by birds



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Last of my pigeons and chickens were rehomed yesterday, due to health issues. It was one of the hardest things I've done in a while. My husbad offered to help the people collect my birds, but I had to see the deed done. I've had birds of some sort most of my life, and I really loved my kids. They wen to a good home, pidgied will have huge flight pen, and chickens will be able to free range with a big horse barn to sleep in at night.
Hugs,
Daryl


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That must have been so difficult for you! I am glad that you were able to find them good homes.

Cynthia


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

well i got 4 pigeons a week ago from a guy how had to get out of it because of pigeon lung and he didnt look to happy to see them go but he was happy he didnt have to do bad things to them


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Agree...that must of been VERY difficult and I'm sorry you had to do it 
How are you doing?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

doing ok, will be having 3"rd dose of chemo on Thursday, and have to meet with oncologist radiologist, because now theywant to throw radiation in on top of chemo. Some time in this mess, I need an abdominal hyst with bilat. oophorctomy due to ??? on right ovary. Unable to tell what it is even with every scan and ultracound, MRI, so, take it out. I can herdly wait to hear "We're all done"


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I will pray for you. So should every one else.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh Daryl I'm so sorry!  I can't imagine how bad that felt to rehome them all. But when your health isn't very good, it is probably best for all of you. Sounds like the doctors have a lot planned for you!  Hoping it all goes perfectly!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry you had to give up your beloved birds, Daryl, but I am glad they found a good home. I'm keeping in my thoughts and prayers for your health to be restored just as quickly as possible. If you need a Gabby boost, check Facebook!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry you had to give up your beloved birds, but I commend you for thinking of their needs and doing what you thought was right for them! Sounds like they have good homes.

You are in my daily thoughts and prayers.

God bless you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

vivagirl said:


> I will pray for you.* So should every one else.*




*DITTO!!*.......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I forgot, I do have one bird, I have a beautiful brown bar homer, wearing a pink cancer awareness ribbon who came to me from MaryofExeter. No poop, easy to feed, and comes to hand when I want her 
Daryl


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

Daryl......BabyBeeper??????


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

at a new home, a mile away, and so spoiled. Linda is parrot experienced as she is owned by 2 african greys, but truly overruled by the Beep. I talk to him on the phone and Linda says he tries to get right in to the receiver to see where Mama is. Ya know, life is not always fair. I feel like I've been kicked in the butt so much, I should be 6 feet tall instead of a good solid 5 ft.


----------



## rainbows (Aug 19, 2008)

I hope Shi hovers near you and gives you the strength to win this battle. Keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Daryl,
I'm so sorry to hear about your troubles and hope you win your battle. So sorry to hear you had to give away your birds but glad they found good homes. Hang in there!--Cindy


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Daryl,

Like the others, I was so sorry to read about you having to re-home your birds. That is such a selfless act, and so hard. Hopefully you can now feel easy knowing they're being well cared for while you keep your strength up for the treatment ahead.

Thinking of you and sending you much love,

Take care,

Janet x


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Daryl,

I'm sure your heart aches giving up all your precious birdies. Especially, Baby Beep....doesn't seem that long ago when I was reading the wonderful story of his arrival. I'm so glad you were able to find them good homes.

Stay strong Daryl.........you will beat this!!!

Keeping you in my daily thoughts and prayers.

Louise


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Daryl, so sorry you're having to go through this! You've always done right by your animals and even now you found good places for them. Time to give yourself some well earned TLC. Hope the chemo went well and you start to see some improvement!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I'm rooting for you, Daryl. Hope all goes well.

Larry


----------

